# Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?



## M4xw0lf (14. Februar 2017)

*Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Hallo Alle. 
Ich habe vor, meine R9 Nano mit einem 120mm-Lüfter zu bestücken, um den verbauten 92mm-Quirl zu ersetzen (der ist zwar nicht verkehrt für einen Referenzlüfter, kann aber bei hoher Last dann doch nerven).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, besitzt der Originalkühler der Nano recht eng  stehende Lamellen, weshalb der Lüfter wohl schon einen gewissen Druck  aufbauen können muss.
Das Angebot an 120mm-Lüftern ist gewaltig. Mittels Geizhals, Amazon, und PCGH-Heft Artikel aus der Ausgabe 12/2016 habe ich das Feld der Bewerber schonmal auf drei eingegrenzt (vorläufig, falls nicht jemand bessere Vorschläge hat);
die da wären: 

1. Noiseblocker NB-eloop B12-P 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 120mm (BL070)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Noctua NF-F12 PWM 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zwischen diesen dreien kann ich mich so gar nicht entscheiden und brauche daher eure Meinungen. Gerne auch noch andere Lüfter, wenn ihr damit zB schon explizit gute Erfahrungen beim Kühlen von Grafikkarten gemacht habt.
Mich interessieren besonders Berichte über PWM-Nebengeräusche , da anscheinend manche Lüftertypen da eine große Serienstreuung aufweisen, und andere sogar offenbar immer von Störgeräuschen geplagt sind.
Ansonsten auch gerne Meinungen zu subjektiver Lautstärke und Kühlleistung, wenn jemand schon zwei oder alle der hier aufgelisteten Lüfter vergleichen konnte. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Beiträge 


€: Wer eine gute Idee zur Befestigung des Lüfters auf dem Kühler hat, bitte auch melden


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Tendiere zum NF-F12, da die Lamellen recht eng sind und Noctua bis dato die einzigen sind, die das Problem mit PWM Geräuschen effektiv angehen (per PWM-IC). (Beim SW3 habe ich allerdings bis jetzt auch keine gehört).
Außerdem sieht es so aus, als würde der Kühler etwas überstehen und der NF-F12 hat einen sehr gerichteten, gerade Luftstrom. Die Silent Wings eher trichterförmig, also nach außen gehend.

Die eLoops performen durch die gute Kennlinie eigentlich über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich sehr sehr gut auf Kühlern. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie die mit PWM sind und auch nicht wie viel Fehlluft es gibt, wenn sie überstehen


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Ja, der Lüfter wird auf jeden Fall überstehen, die Karte ist ja nur 10 cm hoch. Alles in allem ist der Noctua im Moment wohl mein Favorit... aber diese Farben... Naja. Mein Gehäuse hat eh kein Sichfenster.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Wie lang und breit ist der von dir gezeigte Kühlkörper? Die Aussparung für den Serienlüfter hast du gesehen?

Abgesehen davon:
Von der Leistung und Lautstärke her sind eigentlich alle drei sehr gut. Wobei der Silent Wings den Fokus etwas eher Richtung Laufruhe verschiebt (auf kleine Kosten der Performance) als die anderen beiden.
Die eLoops und NF-F12 leiden (auch je nachdem, wie sie eingesetzt werden) meines Erachtens schneller zu Nebengeräuschen. Die 120er eLoop können schon mal leicht ticken und brummen, die NF-F12 hingegen leicht brummen. Die Silent Wings hört man eigenlich nur, wenn man sehr nah rangeht.

Vom PWM-Betrieb her sind Noctua und Be Quiet mittlerweile eigentlich beide sehr gut. Von Noiseblocker hatte ich bisher nur die 3-Pin Varianten.


----------



## Ryle (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Ich glaub nen 120er bekommst du da nicht vernünftig unter. Du musst bedenken, dass dann entweder nur eine Seite aufliegt oder die Lüfternabe viel Fläche in Anspruch nimmt und dann dementsprechend dort dann ein toter Punkt ist.
Der 92mm Silent Wings 2 passt aber gut auf den originalen Kühler, gibts *hier* auch nen Artikel dazu. Ich würde aber mal schauen ob du eventuell auch zwei 92mm Lüfter irgendwie befestigen kannst. 

Ansonsten würde ich eher den Noctua Noctua NF-A9 oder den Redux nehmen, der hat etwas mehr Druck. Dann sogar den normalen Shroud der Karte drauf lassen und den einfach oben auf setzen. Dadurch bläst er auch seitlich durch die Finnen, was bei der Einpassung wie sie bei tomshardware gemacht wird, durch den Lüfterrahmen verhindert wird.

Alternativ würde ich eher nen Nachrüstkühler montieren. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung was man auf die Nano schrauben kann.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie lang und breit ist der von dir gezeigte Kühlkörper? Die Aussparung für den Serienlüfter hast du gesehen?
> 
> Abgesehen davon:
> Von der Leistung und Lautstärke her sind eigentlich alle drei sehr gut. Wobei der Silent Wings den Fokus etwas eher Richtung Laufruhe verschiebt (auf kleine Kosten der Performance) als die anderen beiden.
> ...


Der Kühlkörper ist etwa 14x9cm, so in dem Dreh, ein 120er Lüfter würde einfach über der Aussparung (und über dem Großteil der Fläche des Kühlers) liegen.
Danke für die Meinung zu den Lüftern.



Ryle schrieb:


> Ich glaub nen 120er bekommst du da nicht vernünftig  unter. Du musst bedenken, dass dann entweder nur eine Seite aufliegt  oder die Lüfternabe viel Fläche in Anspruch nimmt und dann  dementsprechend dort dann ein toter Punkt ist.
> Der 92mm Silent Wings 2 passt aber gut auf den originalen Kühler, gibts *hier* auch nen Artikel dazu. Ich würde aber mal schauen ob du eventuell auch zwei 92mm Lüfter irgendwie befestigen kannst.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich eher den Noctua Noctua NF-A9 oder den Redux nehmen,  der hat etwas mehr Druck. Dann sogar den normalen Shroud der Karte drauf  lassen und den einfach oben auf setzen. Dadurch bläst er auch seitlich  durch die Finnen, was bei der Einpassung wie sie bei tomshardware  gemacht wird, durch den Lüfterrahmen verhindert wird.
> ...



Den Artikel bei Tom's kenne ich, der hat mich auf die Idee gebracht 
Nachrüstkühler  gibts für Fiji meines Wissens überhaupt keine, daher kommt nur ein  anderer Lüfter in Frage. Was die Nabe angeht, sollte aber im Verhältnis  zu einem 92mm Lüfter jeder 120mm Lüfter trotzdem mehr Luftstrom  erzeugen.


----------



## Chimera (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Tip: wenn dich bei den Noctua die Farbe nervifiziert, dann greif einfach zu den Redux in grau-grau ooooder dann die Industrial, welche es mit  2000 U/min und 3000 U/min. Leider gibt es die nur als 120mm, ne 92mm Version wäre natürlich ideal für Grakas  Übrigens, das Problem befestigen kannst du einfach lösen: gibt ja u.a. von EKL als Zubehör die Schiene zur Befestigung von Lüfis: EKL Alpenfohn PCI-Slot Montagesystem fur Lufter (84000000064). Damit liegen sie zwar nicht direkt auf, doch dafür kann man dan nauch problemlos 120mm oder 140mm Lüfis ranklatschen  Gibt solches ja in div. Formen, ich hab selber hier noch von früher so nen Halterahmen für 2x 80mm Lüfis, die auf nen Plastikrahmen geschraubt werden und dann in nen Slot gesteckt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Ich schmeiße noch mal diesen in die Runde. Der dreht langsamer als der NF-F12, baut mehr Druck auf und hat denselben Volumenstrom. Habe ivh auch zwei von. Schöne Dinger, laufen mit 170U/min stabil, damit erspart man sich verschleißintensiven Stopp und Go Betrieb. Und die Farbe siehst Du nicht, weil die horizontal hängen. Sind einfach total gute Lüfter.
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Haaaachh.... es wird irgendwie nicht einfacher 

Sowas wie den Noctua Industrial in leiser hätt ich gerne. Wobei - der muss doch leiser sein als der 4000RPM-Quirl, der serienmäßig auf der Nano drauf ist, oder?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße noch mal diesen in die Runde. Der dreht langsamer als der NF-F12, baut mehr Druck auf und hat denselben Volumenstrom. Habe ivh auch zwei von. Schöne Dinger, laufen mit 170U/min stabil, damit erspart man sich verschleißintensiven Stopp und Go Betrieb. Und die Farbe siehst Du nicht, weil die horizontal hängen. Sind einfach total gute Lüfter.
> Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Haaaachh.... es wird irgendwie nicht einfacher
> 
> Sowas wie den Noctua Industrial in leiser hätt ich gerne. Wobei - der  muss doch leiser sein als der 4000RPM-Quirl, der serienmäßig auf der  Nano drauf ist, oder?


Die iPPC sind Lautstärke-technisch nicht ohne. Relativ hohe Minimal- und natürlich auch Maximaldrehzahl, klackerndes Lager. Die 2000 oder gar 3000 U/min braucht ohnehin  kein Mensch 

Ich würde die SW3 oder NF-F12 nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden


Höherer Druck bei derselben Drehzahl war gemeint. Die "P" drehen 1200U/min, die "F" 1500U/min haben dann mit viel mehr "Krach" auch mehr Druck. Die Unterschied ist aber vermutlich so maginal, dass es egal ist. Die "F" sind neuer, ich mag meine "P". Und so jung bin ich auch nicht mehr, immerhin war ich in Woodstock live dabei.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Rein vom Design her müsst der F12 durckstabiler sein, daher die Irritation 

Gerade bei solch einem Kühler  wäre genugend Druck natürlich nicht verkehrt, wenn man zum einen den Durchsatz wahren und zum anderen die Geräuschentwicklung im erträglichen Rahmen halten möchte.
Nicht, dass der P12 vollkommen ungeeignet wäre. Aber der F12 wird diesem "Extremfall" aufgrund der Geometrie womöglich besser gerecht.


----------



## Thoddeleru (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Mir fällt grade noch der Silverstone Air Penetrator ein. Hat einen etwas höheren Druck als der Noctua, aber ist auch ein bisschen lauter. Fraglich ob sich das dann lohnt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Rein vom Design her müsst der F12 durckstabiler sein, daher die Irritation
> 
> Gerade bei solch einem Kühler  wäre genugend Druck natürlich nicht verkehrt, wenn man zum einen den Durchsatz wahren und zum anderen die Geräuschentwicklung im erträglichen Rahmen halten möchte.
> Nicht, dass der P12 vollkommen ungeeignet wäre. Aber der F12 wird diesem "Extremfall" aufgrund der Geometrie womöglich besser gerecht.



Was ist deine Meinung zum NB eloop? Zu teuer fürs gebotene? Zu anfällig für PWM-Geräusche? Die anderen einfach in Kombination aller Faktoren besser?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Die Silverstone sind allerdings auch keine wirklichen Silent-Lüfter. Auch mal ganz unabhängig aller Datenblätter.

Die eLoop sind von der Leistung her super.
Von der Lautstärke her Geschmackssache.  Prinzipiell sind sie schon (sehr) leise, geben ab und zu aber auch schonmal ein leichtes Klackern oder metallenes Dröhne von sich. Und das allein schon bei den Non-PWM-Variante 

Hinsichtlich Leistung versus Lautstärke würde ich in erster Linie Noctua favorisieren. Die neueren Silent Wings 3 sind auch sehr leise (allein in der Hinsicht womöglich schon das Beste, was man derzeit bekommt), von der Leistung her allerdings nur Mittelmaß. Das relativiert sich an einigen Stellen aber auch wieder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Ich schmeiße nochmal einen in den Ring, auch ganz was feines, habe ich selber und ist ziemlich leise und macht ziemlich Wind mit seinen extrem vielen Flügeln:
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Baut vorallem mit 15mm sehr schmal. Es ist wegen der Kugellager nicht ganz so leise bei minimaldrehzahl wie andere, das ist aber im Inneren an der Grafikkarte, da sehr gut gedämpft, ziemlich egal.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Zur Befestigung: Ich würde auf jeden Fall sämtliche Fläche des Kühlers, die nicht vom Lüfter bedeckt ist abdecken um einen Luftstrom Richtung Karte zu forcieren. -Nicht dass die Hälfte der Luft einfach nur um den Rahmen des Lüfters zirkuliert.

Befestigt habe ich meine Luffis mit alten Kabeln vom Netzteil, durch die Schraubenlöcher gepfrimelt und verlaufen dann einfach in einer der Lamellen unr werden von den Heatpipes gehalten. 
Die Lüfterschiene hab ich auch im Einsatz, funktioniert einigermaßen aber die Lüfter haben keinen direkten Kontakt zum Kühler.  Bei großen Lamellen wie am Peter 2 ist das nicht so tragisch, aber wenn du suf hohen Druck angewiesen bist sollten die Lüfter quasi aufliegen.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Oder ich nehme halt doch den 92mm BeQuiet und mach den Tomshardware-Umbau nach.  
Wenns halt ordentliche Kühler wie den AC Xtreme für Fiji gäb.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Ein Adapter 120mm auf 92mm könnte Dir auch helfen:_
Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - black


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Adapter 120mm auf 92mm könnte Dir auch helfen:_
> Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - black



Dazu müsste ich dann immer noch den Originallüfter aus dem Kühlershroud rauspfriemeln - und ich schätze außerdem, dass der Adapter und der 120er Lüfter dann zu weit nach unten überstehen, sodass die Karte nicht mehr in den PCIe-Slot passt.


----------



## Rolk (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Ich plädiere für die eloop. 

Top Leistung, keine komische Optik und Nebengeräusche kenne ich zumindest von meinen 800rpm Modellen auch nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Ich werde doch erstmal den 92mm Tomshardware-Mod nachbasteln. Aber schön, dass wir mal drüber gesprochen haben!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Die prozentuale Strömungsfläche wäre in etwa gleich, wenn man z.B. einen NF-F12 mit einem NF-A9 vergleicht. Die Nabe beim F12 hat einen Durchmesser von etwa 4cm, beim A9 sind es hingegen 3cm. Prinzipiell hättest du auf die Höhe des Kühlers gesehen mit dem A9 dann die bessere Ausbeute. Denn die Nabe würde beim F12 mehr Platz wegnehmen und die zusätzliche Strömungsfläche nach Außen hin weitestgehend überstehen. Wenn man dann allerdings noch die abgedeckte Breite und den höheren statischen Druck des F12 dazunimmt, könnte es sich wieder relativieren.
Im Endeffekt würde ich aber denjenigen nehmen, der einfach besser draufpasst. Wenn die Flügel am Rand überstehen, leidet nämlich die Effizienz.

Unter den 92mm würde ich am ehesten einen Noctua A9 nehmen. Der holt bei dem Format nämlich am meisten aus der verfügbaren Fläche raus.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für die eloop.
> 
> Top Leistung, keine komische Optik und Nebengeräusche kenne ich zumindest von meinen 800rpm Modellen auch nicht.


Meine beiden 12-2er leiden bei genauerem Hinhören unter deutlichen Nebengeräuschen!
Noisblocker eLoop B12-2 120mm Noise by Der Kabelbinder | Free Listening on SoundCloud 
(Drehzahlspektrum einmal von oben nach unten geregelt, in [10m³/h]-Schritten)
Vor allem das Dröhnen beim schnellen Drehzahlwechsel geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven. Ist leider auch bei den neueren 140mm noch nicht endgültig behoben worden


----------



## RotheMan (10. März 2018)

*AW: Welchen 120mm Lüfter auf die Grafikkarte?*

Was ist denn nun drauf gekommen? Bin auch gerade am optimieren und habe einen Corsair SP120 geholt. Ich habe ihn aktuell mit zwei Gummis um die Karte befestigt. Leider kommen aus der Stelle an der der Lüfter übersteht relativ laute Windgeräusche. Hier muss noch eine Abdeckung oder ähnliches her. Temperatur bei der niedrigsten möglichen Drehzahl über die Lüftersteuerung meines Gehäuses liegt in GTA bei ca. 60°C!


----------

